# Place for kids to ride near Pearland



## smithder (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking for a place my kids can ride their four wheelers. They are 7 and 14 and just wanting a few trails or even an open field. They have small 2 wheel drive four wheelers a 125 and a 250. Thanks!


----------



## liprippers (Dec 23, 2013)

I also live in pearland. the closes place to ride that i have found is creekside off road ranch in splendora. There is a large open area where kids can ride.


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Any other places around? Not so much looking for a "mud-park" as I am looking more for trails. You know, some place to take the family during the "off-season" to cruise around on the Ranger.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Good luck. Texas is one of the most atv/utv unfriendly states there is.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

I live in Pearland.. Used to ride my dirt bike down trails all the way to Friendswood and wherever I could.. I found myself a trail from my house, all the way to my "catfish hole" on Clear Creek. About a 4-5 mile ride. Those were the good days.. Around the area, here are the few places I've ridden..

In all of these drawings, I marked in red where they can ride, and marked yellow where you can drop them off in the truck

1- This place is a pond off of Pearland PWKY close to Dixie Farm.. Get on 35 like your heading to Alvin, turn left on Industrial Rd. There's a place down there to park and let 'em out. That pond has GREAT fishing too last time I fished there. Keep in mind, I'm not sure if it's private property or not, but I've never had any issues there, and I've seen many people riding dirt bikes out there. I wouldn't worry about it, but again, visit at your discretion. 

2- This is actually in Friendswood, but right on the border of Pearland. Where I marked yellow is a public park off of 2351 on your right heading toward I-45. You'll see the sign, it's called 1776 Park. You can drop them there, and they can ride all up and down the creek and in that field in the park. Now if you ride the creek down to the left, you'll end up in a big sand pit/hilly area (I circled in red.) I used to ride my dirt bike 24/7 back there when I was younger. It's like a big retention pond, but I do remember there being hills and "sand dunes" and what not. I had way too much fun back there..... This area as far as I know is all public. So if you're okay with them riding down the creek to the left, they'll have the time of their life down there. I know I did at least (that's if it's still the same.)

3- This is just a zoomed in pic of that 1776 Park I mentioned. Again, they can ride all throughout the park, but if you ride left along the creek under the bridge, about half a mile down is that big open area. 

If I think of anymore I'll let you know. Have fun!


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

One more place I just thought of.. This ditch is literally right outside my back gate. I live on Chesterwood. I used to ride around in circles back there a lot since I literally could open my back gate and take off. Never had any problems, one of my neighbors rides his YZ450 back there every now and then. But I'm not sure if it's because we live here... Sunset Lakes is the neighborhood. Right by the Pearwood skating rink on 518 going to Friendswood. Once they ride down to the end by Marys Creek, they can hang a right and it follows along Marys Creek. To the left is a bit sketchy..... Trail is very narrow and steep drops.... I would go right if I was them. I never had the guts to go off to the left.


After all this work, I've now realized this thread is 2 years old.....


----------

